# Collar that doesn't rub off fur?



## Sabrina H (Apr 20, 2014)

The buckle on my dog's collar always rubs a bald spot off on his neck. I've tried both metal and plastic buckles but both have the same result. I've tried the PetSafe martingale collar but the two square metal rings cause him to loose hair as well. His flat buckle collar is not used to walks so the hair loss is not due to pulling. 

Does anyone know of a collar with no buckle or large rings that won't rub off his fur?


----------



## Dakonic (Jun 30, 2016)

I use fur savers for around the house, I've honestly never found anything else that saves their fur. And they have fur savers made without nickel as that's a common allergen.


----------



## Sabrina H (Apr 20, 2014)

It needs to be something I can leave on him unsupervised, and I am definitely not comfortable leaving a fur saver on. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Perhaps something like this?
http://www.leadingthepackstore.co.uk/readPage/collar-styles-available
(scroll down to dog house collar, second one down)


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

My dog has this collar and the buckle never touches her fur. Maybe this model would work for you?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Soft Slip or Limited Slip collars from White Pines or Mes Amis won't cut coat. Lots of dog show people use them for that reason.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

This collar has padding so metal or plastic does not touch the fur http://store.ezydog.com/neo-collar/. I would also advise against leaving any collar on while unattended.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you don't use it for walks, you can buy tag collars---just decorative and to hold their tags. Most of them are light and easier to break so they're not dangerous. If you do a search for "tag collar" on etsy you can find a pretty good selection.


----------



## Sabrina H (Apr 20, 2014)

I like the idea of the velcro one. 

He has a couple collar where most of the buckle doesn't touch his fur, yet he somehow manage to lose hair around the top and bottom of the buckle. They've been the best option so far but I'm still in search of the one that won't rub at all. 

That Neo collar looks like it covers the vast majority of the buckle so I may have to try it. He has to have a collar on him at all times. When no one is home he's put in the backyard and I want his info on him in case someone were to ever open the gate and let him out. He has a super tiny head though and can squeeze himself out of any collar (it has happened many times) so if he ever catches his collar on anything (there's nothing in the backyard for him to catch it on) he could slip out of it. In the house he must wear one because my grandma likes to stop by unannounced and nearly lets him out every time because for some reason she won't firmly tell him to back up. She also refuses to use the proper commands or any of his actual training, so he doesn't listen to her much at all. She's not super old and senile yet with the inability to learn, so I'm not sure what her problem is. 

The tag collars were my first idea, but that same grandma that won't use the right commands to keep my dog away from the door would also never remember not to grab the collar and it would break very quickly. I found a velvet tag collar late last night on etsy that claims to be made with material that can withstand 600 pounds of force so I'm very tempted to buy it. My only reservation is how to clean it since my dog likes to roll in the goose poop my not-so-lovely neighbors spray into our yard periodically.


----------



## Sabrina H (Apr 20, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried sewing the martingale and limited slip collars in place so they can't tighten? Since he's never walked on that collar the stitching wouldn't have to be crazy strong and the collar would still be strong enough to grab and restrain him if necessary. If it would work the lower price would allow me to purchase multiple collars so he always has a good one on hand when the other is dirty. 

Leather collars seem to have the largest covers behind the buckles that prevent any contact between fur and buckle. I would really prefer not to purchase a leather product, but if it's my best bet I'll try one. How would I wash it when he rolls though? Would soap damage the leather? The goose poop is a special kind of awful so rinsing alone would not remove the smell in the least. It takes multiple washes just to get the smell off the dog!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

What about sewing a simple tube cover of fleece or a soft fabric to slip over the collar? 

Are you sure it is the buckle that is the problem and not the tags themselves? If its the metal in the tags, a tag pouch might work

An adjustable paracord collar is another idea (you can use knots to slide to tighten to eliminate the need for a buckle)


----------



## Sabrina H (Apr 20, 2014)

I did attempt to sew a cover to slip over a collar once and it was a wreck. It was in pieces the same day and my dog wasn't fond of it. 

It's the buckle, not the tags. Where his tags hit is still full of fur. It's directly under the front of the collar, where his buckle always lays, that the fur is missing. When he's wearing a martingale that has rather large square rings on either side of the section that tightens the hair loss continues up to where those lay. Every kind of buckle, metal or plastic, causes hair loss. That's why I was wondering if getting a martingale with the smallest rings I could find and sewing it so that it can't tighten would work. 

A paracord collar is a good idea! But are they soft? It would be just my luck that one would be too rough for him.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Paracord isn't soft per se, but it is smooth. Its easy to find paracord collars (with buckles) at WalMart etc if you just want to feel the material. Without having to go to a store, the closest thing I can think of in texture would be shoelaces from sneakers. 

You might find more examples using "bracelet" as a search term instead of "collar" in terms of how to do a slide knot collar since its easy to scale up

Sample image from google search:









and a really simplified version to show the kind of knots I am talking about


----------



## Sabrina H (Apr 20, 2014)

I do like the simplified version a lot. I'm assuming they make thick paracord I could use for a collar like that? There's a small store nearby that has a variety of collars and I'm sure they have a paracord collar I could check out for texture. I just have to wait for my car to get checked out (It's making some freaky noises) and then I can take my dog for a collar hunt.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Paracord is all pretty thin and lightweight (but very strong). There are a lot of various ways to braid them if you want a thinner band but not a single strand band (which I would not recommend because it could hurt if pulled against the dog's neck)

You might be able to go to a hardware store and start handling all the various ropes that are sold by the foot and find one you like at a good thickness.


----------



## Sabrina H (Apr 20, 2014)

I would definitely have to make a thin one. My dog has such a tiny head that thick things look weird on him. If I can't find any other collars I'll for sure make a paracord one. Thank you!


----------



## Dakonic (Jun 30, 2016)

I have not used them personally but I've heard some people mention Ruff Wear's Knot A Collar. But a paracord collar would likely work well too


----------

